# whats going on?



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

im sorry if this is the wrong place...
i thought i got my first ppaf yesterday but it appears to be only spotting.
its going along with some massive cramping pains.
last night i hadnt eaten, i was too busy and all of a sudden i felt what i thought was extreme hunger(i have a super metabolism and cant go for long without food). it was, partially. i thought it was bizarre that it took over 20 minutes for me to feel like i was eating. i stuffed and i still felt really really hungry. and nauseous... not full nauseous though...
justin took cassandra to my mother and i curled up in pain for a few hours. it wasnt hunger it was something else entirely.
i had some really bad cramps and a massive headache, backache and just body ache.
im still cramping as i write this.
but not really any blood...im not even sure im spotting anymore...
some background: im nearly 18 months post partum, nearly 23 years old...ive had a cesarean and cervical biopsy, leep and previous miscarriage that i kept secret for a long time.
anyone btdt? im going to my doctor today, anyone have any info or things i should talk to my doctor about.
please let me know im a little freaked...


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't know. I'm only 4 months PP with my second baby and I thought AF started today...but it was just spotting. I'm not sure what is going on either. I'm not cramping, though. Has anything new happened/changed? Did you go to the dr? I got my first PPAF with my first son at 10 months PP...so this is pretty early for me...but I was spotting for a few hours this afternoon and then it just stopped.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont think anything has changed...
i went to the doctor but was sent to a different doctor in the practice and i knew i didnt want to see here but couldnt remember why but i went anyway.
she did a pelvic and said everything vaginal she could see was red and everything hurt. she diagnosed pid and gave me a shot of antibiotic. i completely forgot to ask anything about that antibiotic because i was so freaked about being shot in a muscle. they did more tests and said i have a bladder infection too and prescribed me some more antibiotics. i reminded her again that i am still nursing and she changed the perscription to cipro then when i picked it up it said it really bold letters 'do not take while breastfeeding'







: so i called the doctors nurse and she prescribed something else.
i really wish i could see my own doctor but i keep ending up with this other doctor...


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah if you have an infection - bladder and vaginal - that would cause all of the symptoms you have.

Bladder infections are nothing to mess around with. I would take the antibiotic and see if it helps.







I hope you feel better soon!


----------

